

Biggest dinosaur ever discovered – titanosaur - dynofuz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/05/18/313608255/a-giant-among-dinosaurs-discovered-in-argentina

======
omilu
how do you suppose they mated?

